# [Conf]ssmtp & passwords di autenticazione [risolto]

## Cazzantonio

Ho un problema per cui ho letto tutto il man si ssmtp (fatto malissimo) e pure cercato a sufficienza nel forum (sono sicuro che la risposta ci sia ma non sono riuscito a trovarla)

Voglio usare ssmtp per spedire le mail (con il comando mail) in questo modo:

```
cat <nomefile> |mail <indirizzomail> -s <subject>
```

Tutto questo appoggiandomi all'smtp di google ( smtp.gmail.com su porta 587, vuole autenticazione TLS) e pertanto ho messo questo in /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf:

```
# The person who gets all mail for userids < 1000

# Make this empty to disable rewriting.

root=postmaster

# The place where the mail goes. The actual machine name is required

# no MX records are consulted. Commonly mailhosts are named mail.domain.com

# The example will fit if you are in domain.com and your mailhub is so named.

mailhub=smtp.gmail.com:587

# Example for SMTP port number 2525

# mailhub=mail.your.domain:2525

# Example for SMTP port number 25 (Standard/RFC)

# mailhub=mail.your.domain        

# Example for SSL encrypted connection

# mailhub=mail.your.domain:465

# Where will the mail seem to come from?

rewriteDomain=

# The full hostname

# Gentoo bug #47562

# Commenting the following line will force ssmtp to figure

# out the hostname itself.

# hostname=_HOSTNAME_

# Set this to never rewrite the "From:" line (unless not given) and to

# use that address in the "from line" of the envelope.

#FromLineOverride=YES

# Use SSL/TLS to send secure messages to server.

UseTLS=YES

# Use SSL/TLS certificate to authenticate against smtp host.

#UseTLSCert=YES

# Use this RSA certificate.

#TLSCert=/etc/ssl/certs/ssmtp.pem
```

Ora vorrei sapere dove devo mettere la password?  :Shocked:  Ho provato a documentarmi ma non sono riuscito a capire come passare la password durante la spedizione del messaggio... Penso che sia per questo che mi risponde questo ogni volta che mando un messaggio:

```
SSL_connect: Success

send-mail: Cannot open smtp.gmail.com:587

Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 1
```

E per finire (ma questa è una domandina che non c'entra nulla) qual'è l'esatto funzionamento della riga FromLineOverride=YES ?

Premetto che non volgio che cambi il campo "from" delle mie mail....

----------

## xchris

hai visto questo?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=13097

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Si scusa... avrei dovuto postare anche i miei tentativi falliti...   :Very Happy: 

```
ale@star_platinum ~ $ cat /etc/mailer.conf 

#       $OpenBSD: mailer.conf,v 1.3 2000/04/06 18:24:19 millert Exp $

#

# Execute the "real" sendmail program from postfix, 

# named /usr/sbin/sendmail.postfix

#

#sendmail       /usr/sbin/sendmail.postfix

#send-mail      /usr/sbin/sendmail.postfix

#mailq          /usr/sbin/sendmail.postfix

#newaliases     /usr/sbin/sendmail.postfix

# Execute the "real" sendmail program, named /usr/sbin/sendmail

#

#sendmail       /usr/sbin/sendmail.sendmail

#send-mail      /usr/sbin/sendmail.sendmail

#mailq          /usr/sbin/sendmail.sendmail

#newaliases     /usr/sbin/sendmail.sendmail

#hoststat       /usr/sbin/sendmail.sendmail

#purgestat      /usr/sbin/sendmail.sendmail

#Usa ssmtp

sendmail        /usr/sbin/ssmtp -au USER -ap PASSWORD

send-mail       /usr/sbin/ssmtp -au USER -ap PASSWORD

mailq           /usr/sbin/ssmtp 

newaliases      /usr/sbin/ssmtp 
```

tuttavia non mi funziona lo stesso....   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mi da sempre questo errore

```
star_platinum ~ # cat /root/logs/myip |mail <mymail>

SSL_connect: Success

send-mail: Cannot open smtp.gmail.com:587

Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 1
```

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ho un problema per cui ho letto tutto il man si ssmtp (fatto malissimo) e pure cercato a sufficienza nel forum (sono sicuro che la risposta ci sia ma non sono riuscito a trovarla)

 

In questo post fedeliallalinea parlava di problemi con l'autenticazione di ssmtp.

Non so se fa al caso tuo, al limite prova ad usare msmtp come lui  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ora provo (non sapevo di msmtp...)

Tuttavia mi dispiace non essere riuscito a farlo con ssmtp (che mi pare sia l'mta di default di gentoo...)

----------

## lavish

Ciao Cazzantonio!  :Smile: 

Anche a me piacerebbe tanto saper come fare a settare ssmtp per gmail, ci ho provato tempo fa, ma senza alcun esito positivo. Quindi ora riesco a fare all'incirca quello che ti serve usando virgilio senza autenticazione.

Dimmi se può servirti la conf, ma penso che tu l'avessi già usato con altri mailhubs...

Ciao!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Evviva!   :Very Happy: 

msmtp funziona perfettamente!

Per chi interessa questo è il file di conf .msmtprc

```
star_platinum ~ # cat .msmtprc 

account default

host smtp.gmail.com

port 587

from <indirizzo di intestazione>

auth login

user <user>

password <password>

tls on
```

Consiglio a tutti di usare msmtp perché è parecchio più semplice e comprensibile di ssmtp   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

qui ci scapperebbe la frecciatone: ssmtp è un progetto di debian   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 :Very Happy: 

Comincio a capire il tuo punto di vista  :Very Happy: 

(se leggi il man di ssmtp è davvero illeggibile e confusionario...   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> qui ci scapperebbe la frecciatone: ssmtp è un progetto di debian   

 

Volevo dirlo anche io prima... ma ho preferito sorvolare eheheheh

```

AUTHORS

       Matt Ryan (mryan (at) debian.org) Hugo Haas (hugo (at) debian.org) Christoph Lameter (clameter (at) debian.org) Dave Collier-Brown (dav-ecb (at) hobbes.ss.org)

```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

Ho bisogno di spedire mail da linea di comando.

Purtroppo ottengo:

```

gentoo-amd ~ # echo pippo|ssmtp mioaccount@gmail.com -s pippo

SSL_connect: Success

ssmtp: Cannot open smtp.gmail.com:25

gentoo-amd ~ #

```

Non capisco se si tratti di un errore di configurazione o di un rifiuto di gmail ad accettare il messaggio.

Ho configurato smtp in questo modo:

```

gentoo-amd ~ # cat /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf|grep -v "#"

root=postmaster

mailhub=smtp.gmail.com

rewriteDomain=mioaccount@gmail.com

hostname=mioaccount@gmail.com

UseTLS=YES

```

[edit] Grazie, lavish. Rimbrotto sacrosanto. E, naturalmente, problema risolto.

----------

## lavish

[MOD]

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da cloc3 con questo.

Per favore, c'erano decine di threads su smtp, CERCHIAMO PRIMA DI POSTARE

[/MOD]

----------

## Manuelixm

[MINI-OT] Grazie mille a tutti, mi era sorto proprio ieri questo problema, ma siamo in simbiosi?[/MINI-OT]

----------

